#ubuntu-mk 2011-03-25
<BosSkurt> imali nekoj zi
<BosSkurt> b
<BosSkurt> v
 * PapazEfendi ben ciktim beyler gelirim daha sonra AKKAN GELIRIM SEN TARAFI BILESIN OL STANDA
 * PapazEfendi byee
 * BosSkurt is away ())
#ubuntu-mk 2011-03-26
 * BosSkurt is away ())
 * BosSkurt is away ())
<arangel> BosSkurt:
<arangel> има
 * BosSkurt is away ())
 * BosSkurt is away ())
 * BosSkurt is away ())
 * bosskurt is away ())
 * BosSkurt is away ())
 * BosSkurt is away ())
#ubuntu-mk 2011-03-27
 * BosSkurt is away ())
 * BosSkurt is away ())
#ubuntu-mk 2012-03-19
<damjan> yeey erlbot-- is back
#ubuntu-mk 2016-03-21
<gulic> здраво damjan :)
